# white water / slime



## dan4x4 (11 Apr 2017)

Tank been set up about a week.

had a bit slimey mouldy stuff on the gravel, I have had this previously but it was on wood rather than substrate. 

its starting to die off now as its got bits of brown in it, and has noticeably reduced in side.

Now I know its normal for a new dirt tank to have cloudy water as this has happened before.

But the water has gone considerably more opaque whilst I have been at work today I'm assuming the two are connected.

I'm putting it down to a bacterial bloom. I have a few neocardinia in there, a few where lost but the rest appear to be doing OK.

Is anyone able to shed anymore info on this? 

I did test before shrimps went in and results where as follows
0 nitrate (no3)
1 mg/l nitrite (no2)

GH, KH, PH all in ideal values.


----------



## dan4x4 (11 Apr 2017)

Also I add that I've had a bit of melt but not bad, starting to see new growth so I guess plants are unaffected.

I used westland aquatic compost. added a little bonemeal and also red clay 1 inch thick. With a 1 inch cap of gravel 3-5mm.


----------



## alan bruce (27 Aug 2017)

Hi, only just seen your post, but I've had the same sort of thing and I'm using the same compost as you.
Mine started with a web like mould that seemed to move over the top of the substrate.
It killed off one crypt and then went for another. Didn't kill the second one as it melted and then came back again after a few weeks.
I think mine appeared after a session of too enthusiastic hoovering.


----------

